# Blue Bar - Porthtowan



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

On my recent trip to Cornwall I became disheartened at some of the cafe's and coffee shops I had chosen to stop off at, so much so that I resorted to Costa, at least getting myself something consistent. That stopped last night when I found myself visiting the blue bar in Porthtowan.

Situated in a mini cove on the north cost of Cornwall it's perfectly placed for holiday makers, travellers and particularly surfers. I'm led to believe by some Cornish friends that the beach is an excellent surfing spot. Inside its clearly a beach cafe, wooden, sand coated floors, basic wipe clan tables and chairs and very 'surfer dude' staff. Had I not been going there for dinner I would have been surprised that they served food. The food is for another forum, but I was very impressed with the simple, but well cooked food that I ate.

After dinner I ordered a latte, the wife had an Irish coffee (spot the designated driver!) I noticed the Faema Enova as I had walked in, the main difference this time is that it appeared clean, and cared for. I didn't think to ask the waiter/barista what coffee was used, however the blue bar pride themselves on locally sourced produce and the origin branded mugs suggested Origin Coffee Roasters who are based approximately 15 miles away in Helston. I have tried Origin before and been very impressed and this coffee was certainly at the same standard. My latte was expertly crafted, not a hint of over/under extraction. No fancy latte art on top, but whether you should use latte art as an indicator of perfect formed coffee is a contentious one. Instead 3 beans were placed on top, not convinced I particularly approve! But it doesn't effect the taste or texture, so why should I be pit off?

All in all I was very impressed and very happy. Blue Bar has a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blue Bar has a good reputation - been there a few times and enjoyed the food and coffee - consistent good quality. Has a 'hey dude' surfer feel to it.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Bloody love Blue Bar when I'm down there, the blue burger is amazing after a long surf with a nice beer overlooking the bay - take me there now!

PS. not had a coffee there but sounds like some thought has gone into it which in itself is unusual.


----------

